# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Znamie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie!!!mam taki problem, otóż mam na twarzy zaraz przy płatku nosa znamię wielkości połowy małego groszku, jest ono dobrze odgraniczone od reszty skóry i jest także w kolorze skóry (może tylko troszkę bardziej różowe) mam je odkąd pamiętam, ale raczej nie od urodzenia (chyba) w każdym bądź razie nigdy nic złego z tym znamieniem się nie działo, nigdy też mi ono nie przeszkadzało, ani nie było niczym drażnione, jednak ostatnio niechcący zadrapałam to znamię i zrobił się na nim mały strupek, z którego nic się nie sączy ani nie wycieka, ten strupek po prostu sobie jest.I w związku z tym mam pytanie,czy takie zadrapanie może być groźne? oraz jak długo taki strupek będzie się utrzymywał? czy można to zakleić np.plastrem? (bo słyszałam,że na "powietrzu" szybciej się goi?

----------


## Karaoke

Zawsze lepiej dać dopływ powietrza. Rozważałaś może kwestię usunięcia tego znamienia, może jednak warto.

----------

